# VIENNA at christmas (120 pics)



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello, thought i would share some pics with you from my trip to Vienna in 2008 (yes i know it been a while). 

Not many cities look very nice in winter, but Vienna for me is the prettiest city in the world. It really is impressive yet still lively. I wont bog down posts with lots of picturesbut will split them up a bit (so check back). Pictures get much better towards the end as i was getting used to the cammera.

So here we go

Hofburg, Imperial palace of the Habsburgs


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

nice!


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

beautiful baroque architecture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, great Vienna  thanks for the photos


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!

There are quite a few things to do around the hofburg, the main palace was still being renovated inside but was worth the price (though no pics allowed :bash. Was also quite a mooving exhibition on the Empress known as Sisi, which seems to have a princess Diana aura about here though for different reasons.

Here is the main entrance to the Hofburg, just under the main dome is the entrances to the palace and spanish riding school



















A sneaky snap of the Spanish riding school (no pics allowed again)










The riding school from the courtyard outside










and next door is the Prunksaal, Austrias national library. Amazingly beautiful but a bit dark when i visited (so lots of pics didnt come out the way i would of liked)


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

I´M WAIT THE NEXT PICS


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Loved the way the light caught the lights










Cake and coffe, so vienese












View from the Hofburg to the city hall










City hall










What was lovely about the markets were they were spread around the city, so you felt you were exploring the city as well as being christmassy



















Burgtheater


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Hofburg at night



















I went to see an orchestra (and dancers), seems to be the tourist thing to do. It was recomended by my concierge but i would have preffered a larger venue, was very good though. Loved the way the seating was seprated by price, with the people at the front in fur coats and evening dress, and the tourists at the back in bright jumpers and trainers lol










My hotel, very festive



















Main shopping street at night, love these decorations, so much more class than british ones


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pics of a wonderful city, I visited most places on the last summer.
One thing I regret is that I didn't visit the city center at night (I was too tired after a day of walking).


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

^^ The main buildings are lit up quite well at night, its definately worth a look if you visit again.

View from my hotel room










Belvedere palace










Sneaky pic inside as no photos allowed, had a nice exhibition of Klimt as well



















View from the grounds over vienna, the spire is St Stephens



















Orangery










Architecture between the center and belvedere










I think this is the French Embassy?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Main shopping street



















Tombs of the Habsburgs, very morbid but very interesting. There were far more interesting tmbs than these but the pics didnt come out so well




























Burgtheater tour, i actually stood on the stage but will spare you the picture!










Grand entrance


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

That's pretty wicked!










cardiff said:


>


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The more recent tombs had alot of decoration and most of it was based around death (a goths wet dream!). Very interesting but very strange to see death idolised more than mourned.

Another square and another christmas market, what was really nice is grabbing a mug (or reusing your old one) of mulled wine (Gluwine) and wandering around the stalls.



















Vienese cafe, is there anything more sophisticated (maybe going to one thats not so touristy!)



















an arcade in the above building, it had a lovely fountain and courtyard at the center










They were restoring the interior of this church. They allowed people to the top of the scaffolding which shook when a hoard of school kids ascended it. 










Interior of dome










around the Hofburg



















Glass house



















The Hofburg had a large display of the dinner service (lots of gold and silver and china), but the exhibiton on the crown jewels was more interesting. Despite this it mafe me realise how amazing the british ones are


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Vienna is the most beautiful city in the world!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos of Vienna, during the last Christmas :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

I would definately rate it amongst the most beautiful Kaiser, thanks Christos

Parliment, very odd looking building when viewed with the rest of the city










City hall










Lovely christmas tree









































































The famous ferris wheel, we arrived late and were the last ones on










Interesting to see that some of the carrages were set for drinks for work colleagues, dinner for 2 etc.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The jewel in Vienna for me, the Opera House


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Last set of pics

The Schönbrunn Palace



















Christmas market stalls
































































Lst one of St Stephens cathedral interior


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this a great set of photos of one of the greatest cities of the world.
--- a classic example of baroque architecture---

____________________________
*My Thread*:*Vancouver Olympics* *Vancouver & Burbs*


----------



## dnyailwalah (Oct 22, 2009)

روووووعه


----------

